# Equestrian closing down sale



## KellyB (Jul 18, 2008)

I have just bought some bargains from a retailer that is closing down - a pair of Jods for a tenner and an English Leather Bridle for £24 bargain!!! 

Website is Cheekymare.co.uk


----------

